# My FREE Logan lathe rebuild



## D0ZX (Feb 28, 2010)

I love a good deal when it comes around and I think I got one here. A few weeks ago I put out word that I wanted a lathe and a buddy of mine said his dad had one in the barn and was tired of moving it around. That Friday I went to pick it up, hard to pass up for free.

Anyway, here are a few pics

Here it is where I picked it up.






Two days later






A week later






This weekend


----------



## d-m (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice job you will enjoy that lathe I have one just like it.

Dm


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow nice find and need tlc given.
Tin


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't beat that price. And it's loooking good I can see by the time you finish it is going to be a very nice looking piece of equipment.
In one word *NICE!*


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to have a Logan lathe like that (cabinet version though), a joy to use and accurate! 
Enjoy
Brad


----------



## tmuir (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't beat the price and it looks like your going for a record on the rebuild.
Great job you've done so far.


----------



## D0ZX (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Here is a tag that was on it, I guess it was the dealer that sold it to the first owner.
They are still in business about 25 miles north of me.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 28, 2010)

DOZX,

Nice restoration. :bow: I hope you have many years of enjoyment from your efforts.

Best Regards
Bob

PS Welcome to our forum. wEc1


----------



## D0ZX (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Maryak, I have been lurking here for a long time. 

Here is the last pic for today, I mounted a treadmill (aka clothes hanger) motor and test ran it. I can get 2000 rpm out of it as is. I am hoping to find a better solution for a motor since it did not have any of the original motor or sheaves etc on it.

I need to tig weld a tooth on the stud gear for the leadscrew reverser, then I can run all functions....


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 28, 2010)

Super deal, so glad its got a good home, looks great, yes, yes, yes, Lathe Nut


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice work, and good paint job! There's something just right about Grey paintwork, makes you wonder why some makers choose some other daft colours.

Vic.


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 1, 2010)

D0ZX  said:
			
		

> I mounted a treadmill (aka clothes hanger) motor


Hah! I just sold one of those "clothes hangers" off myself. That's a very clever motor adaption. 





> There's something just right about Grey paintwork, makes you wonder why some makers choose some other daft colours.


There is something right about grey paint and I wonder why some restorers/rebuilders choose such daft colors, but . . whatever floats yer boat. I have a Logan 820 (8") awaiting a rebuild and am thinking of going with an almond white. ;D


----------



## cfellows (Mar 1, 2010)

DOZX, I also have that model Logan Lathe. Mine was made in 1952. I bought it in 1994 for $100 and also refurbished it. I had the ways precision ground (cost me $300) and replaced the bearings in the headstock. I adapted a 1hp, 90v DC motor with a 3/8" pitch timing belt much like you did. Later, I replaced the flat belt pulley with a 5" diameter timing pulley which I made. After 16 years, it still works great and will hold .001 across 2/3 of the carriage travel. Of course, I've had to adjust the bed twist after each move, but I'm now pretty adept at doing that!

Chuck


----------



## D0ZX (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks guys
I kicked around a few colors but it's hard to go wrong with grey.

Chuck
Mine was built around 1944. What size gear is on your gearbox input? Mine is a 48 but I think I need a 24 for most thread pitches??


----------



## D0ZX (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, it runs and it's a heck of alot more machine than the 7x12 I've been using.
Here's a short vid of it running, I also did some threading on it today.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412105072/in/set-72157623398563823/


----------



## Stan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have had two 10" Logans (820 and 1825) and the standard gear train on both is that the quick change gear box input gear is the same tooth count as one of the stud gears and the alternate stud gear is one half the number of teeth,

There is one idler gear that just has to be a size that will mechanically fit. The later model uses a 36/72 for stud gear and 72 for the gear box drive. The 820 should have a 24/48 for stud gear and a 48 on the gear box drive.

I have my doubts about satisfactory operation with your direct drive from the motor to the spindle. Without a mechanical speed reduction, it will be hard to get the spindle slow enough and still have enough horse power when you slow the motor.

Personally, I think a DC drive is the ultimate and have used it on both my Logans but I still had the countershaft in use. With a 1/2 HP industrial DC motor I can cut threads at 1 RPM if necessary.


----------



## D0ZX (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Stan
I ended up having what I needed for the gearing in a box that came with it.

I wish I did have the countershaft! This motor is a 1 1/2 hp dc variable drive but I can tell it won't cut the mustard when it comes time to make a heavy cut.

It has plenty of power in backgear when threading though..


----------

